# Just Gemma



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She's going to be 8 months in less than 2 weeks. Wow! :daisy:





































My friend said she looks like she's farting in this picture, LOL.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's so gorgeous. That's one special little lady. They grow up so fast, don't they? Toby will be a year old on the 25th- I can't believe it. I still remember the day I brought him home! He was so tiny and innocent. 

I love the farting pic. To me it looks like she's winking!

Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, i love seeing pics of Gemma  . She is soooo cute !!!!
( LOL... just noticed the farting pic )


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

She's a beauty!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She looks beautiful in the first pic, but I love the second one with her arms tucked in like a little fawn.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL at the last picture!
she is such a little character ♥ I wish noah could meet her haha.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Awww. Shes always a cutie. LOL shes just thinking how to get that fart out.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She's sooooooooooooooooo cute!!! I LOVE her color and her mask. What a beauty.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

She is such a pretty girl.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

She's just too cute!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow 8 months already!! I rememeber when you weere searching high and low! You got the perfect little girl u wanted!!! Beauty!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

She's adorable. From the eyes up, she looks SO much like Lyra. In that first picture, especially, that's exactly how Lyra holds her ears, too.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> She's so gorgeous. That's one special little lady. They grow up so fast, don't they? Toby will be a year old on the 25th- I can't believe it. I still remember the day I brought him home! He was so tiny and innocent.
> 
> I love the farting pic. To me it looks like she's winking!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


Aww, Toby's almost one whole year?!? It's crazy! I don't think I've ever seen a very young puppy picture of him, but I would love to. 



elaina said:


> aww, i love seeing pics of Gemma  . She is soooo cute !!!!
> ( LOL... just noticed the farting pic )


Lol, thank you. 



ljwilson said:


> She's a beauty!


Thank you! 



Wicked Pixie said:


> She looks beautiful in the first pic, but I love the second one with her arms tucked in like a little fawn.


I loved the first pic, too. I like my boyfriend's camera way better than mine because it has a flash setting to turn down the flash so the lighting looks more realistic and the pictures of her look more like what she really looks like. I think she looks so grown up and sophisticated in that second picture with her legs tucked in like a little fawn. Sooner than I know it she's not going to be a puppy anymore!



heartagram said:


> LOL at the last picture!
> she is such a little character ♥ I wish noah could meet her haha.


I wish they could meet as well! Gemma is always desperate for a play date. We don't know any dogs her size, so when we have play dates with bigger dogs, she ends up feeling threatened once they start chasing her. 



KritterMom said:


> Awww. Shes always a cutie. LOL shes just thinking how to get that fart out.


LOL, that's exactly what she's thinking!  Or maybe she's trying to burp. She burps after EVERY single meal! It's hilarious. I need to catch it on camera some time.



Brodysmom said:


> She's sooooooooooooooooo cute!!! I LOVE her color and her mask. What a beauty.


Thank you, Tracy. She is a beauty to me as well. I'm very luck to have found her!



stephanie.f8291 said:


> She is such a pretty girl.


Thank you! 



Tiny said:


> She's just too cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Yep, she's too cute for her own good! :daisy:



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Wow 8 months already!! I rememeber when you weere searching high and low! You got the perfect little girl u wanted!!! Beauty!


I know, right? I can't believe how time has flown with her. I'm starting to have puppy fever again as the weather starts getting colder because my whole last winter was occupied with searching for a puppy.



Smith said:


> She's adorable. From the eyes up, she looks SO much like Lyra. In that first picture, especially, that's exactly how Lyra holds her ears, too.


I was admiring pictures of Lyra the other day. She is just so cute. I love her!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll be posting baby pics on his bday timeline. So stay tuned lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I'll be posting baby pics on his bday timeline. So stay tuned lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


Ooooh, I can't wait to see!!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Gemma is just too cute!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

that last pic is just the funniest thing...it really does need to be entered into a caption contest...
she just gets cuter and cuter, a true little lovebug...love seeing her :daisy:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

BlueJax said:


> Gemma is just too cute!!


Thank you! 



nabi said:


> that last pic is just the funniest thing...it really does need to be entered into a caption contest...
> she just gets cuter and cuter, a true little lovebug...love seeing her :daisy:


Lol, that would be fun to do! I always manage to get a silly blooper pic of her. I love those unexpected goofy pics.  Glad you enjoy seeing her. I like to post since you girls seem to enjoy her pics!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

lol, I'm with your friend, she does look like she's farting!!

She is so beautiful.


----------



## md3672 (Oct 12, 2012)

She is so cute!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Gemma has grown so much. I have not looked at pics lately of the pups. Holly will be 11 months old in 3 days so her b-day is approaching soon. I need to get some pics of her soon for updates as well. It does not seem like a year already time flies.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

What a sweetie!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Where did you ever find her?

She is what you picture when you think of a chi!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

She is growing up to be such a pretty girl.. lol at the last pic!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Very sweet pictures.....I kind of like the "farting pic", very cute and made me laugh for sure!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

She is adorable! I just love that little mask. I think she looks like she needs to sneeze but can't in the last picture- LOL


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

So cute.. I too loved the 'farting' pic.. It's so wonderful when you can catch moments like that on a camera


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

The beautiful Gemma, one of my faves. X


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

So beautiful! Gemma has been an angel from the beginning!


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

I Love her, such a cute little pooter @last pic Lol!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautiful as always Gemma!


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

I just love Gemma!! She's such a doll face! 
Farting picture was great!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

teetee said:


> lol, I'm with your friend, she does look like she's farting!!
> 
> She is so beautiful.


Lol, I know! I didn't think of it until he said it but it really does look like she's trying to squeeze one out, LOL.

Thank you.  I think she's beautiful even when she's farting, lmao.



md3672 said:


> She is so cute!


Thanks! 



Jennmay said:


> Gemma has grown so much. I have not looked at pics lately of the pups. Holly will be 11 months old in 3 days so her b-day is approaching soon. I need to get some pics of her soon for updates as well. It does not seem like a year already time flies.


She has. Maybe not much in size, lol, but in looks and behavior she has definitely matured. Aww, Holly is so cute. She still looks like a little baby to me. Can't believe she is almost a year as well!



Missygal said:


> What a sweetie!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


She is sweeter than pie! 



Angel1210 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Where did you ever find her?
> 
> She is what you picture when you think of a chi!!


Aww, thank you so much. Well, she is from Stockholm, lol. She came from a breeder who just breeds her two pet Chis. They have produced some beautiful puppies, but from the ones I've seen I honestly think Gemma has turned out the most gorgeous. I think her parents are cute, but she is 20 times cuter! She was much better looking than her two brothers as well.



missy_r said:


> She is growing up to be such a pretty girl.. lol at the last pic!


She is the perfect Chi I had always pictured in my mind. I'm so lucky to have found her!



Jayda said:


> Very sweet pictures.....I kind of like the "farting pic", very cute and made me laugh for sure!


Thank you.  Glad Gemma makes you laugh because she makes me laugh all day!



doginthedesert said:


> She is adorable! I just love that little mask. I think she looks like she needs to sneeze but can't in the last picture- LOL


I love her mask, too. I like that it's not completely black and is more of a blueish color. There's a lot of very light, grey-ish hairs in it.

Haha, it does also look like she's about to sneeze. She may have actually really been sneezing because she was very hyper when I was taking those pictures on the bed, and she always sneezes when she gets excited, lol.



September said:


> So cute.. I too loved the 'farting' pic.. It's so wonderful when you can catch moments like that on a camera


Lol, Gemma is good at producing blooper pics!



Lisa T said:


> The beautiful Gemma, one of my faves. X


Aww, thank you. I've loved Bella since the first picture I saw of her. I wish you'd post more because she's such a beauty!



missydawn said:


> So beautiful! Gemma has been an angel from the beginning!


She can be an angel, but also a little devil. 



Piku said:


> I Love her, such a cute little pooter @last pic Lol!


She is a goof! 



Buildthemskywards said:


> Beautiful as always Gemma!


Thank you. 



amylounell said:


> I just love Gemma!! She's such a doll face!
> Farting picture was great!!


I love her, too!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Gemma is the cutest little princess EVARRR!!! <3 <3


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

LittleLuxie said:


> Gemma is the cutest little princess EVARRR!!! <3 <3


Yes she is! And Luxie, too!  I would love to see some new pics of her. It's been a while.


----------

